# What is this?



## guppyman7476 (Jan 1, 2005)

Is this an aquatic plant if so what is it? I got it from petco. It came in a cardboard packaged back part and a plastic tube with moisture in it and the roots were in gel.

Ken


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If I were a betting man, I'd place all my money on that being a bog/marginal plant and not suitable for an aquarium


----------



## guppyman7476 (Jan 1, 2005)

Then away it goes.............................................


----------

